

SimCity's 2.0 Patch Adds Tons Of Bugs - protomyth
http://www.uproxx.com/gammasquad/2013/04/simcitys-2-0-patch-adds-tons-of-bugs/

======
minimaxir
Wait, why was this killed off the front page? There's been discussion about
SimCity before.

------
kamkazemoose
You have to wonder if there is any QA being done on SimCity. I haven't played
it, but it sounds like the original release was buggy almost to the point of
unplayable, and now it hasn't gotten any better. Is there no one there who's
telling them the product sucks and they need to fix it? Or are they just
getting so pressured to release that they don't care if it doesn't work?

~~~
minimaxir
QA for video games is a much different beast than QA for software development.

Penny Arcade does a web comic about video game QA, along with tales from the
workplace such as this: <http://trenchescomic.com/tales/post/let-slip-the-
dogs-of-war>

------
InclinedPlane
I don't normally post jokes on HN, but this is just too spot on:
<http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2001/06/18>

Also, it's funny how this sort of thing has been going on for a very long
time.

~~~
joshguthrie
Windows 98, Rockman EXE and Tribes 2, thanks for the nostalgia trip.

------
desireco42
what is new?

